# secret bunny easter chat! :D



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

just thought it was time to make one. did everyone do their shopping? whether it be window shopping or money gripping shopping haha~~ 

today i went shopping and spent more then i expected...double the $...  but my secret bunny is totally worth it! now all i have left is to find./make a card and send all the goodies out! :cheer:
petsmart didn't really have anything eastery which made me upset...i guess i was too early. i shopped this early because i didn't wanna forget/not have enough money since i'll be spending a wadful this sunday :foxes15:


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I went to petsmart today and they have some cute eastery stuff, I was in a hurry so didn't shop for sb today.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

OOOOH my turn!!!

This is from both of my pups to their secret bunnies..

Dear Secret Bunnies, Our mommy is making 2 berry special pressies for you!!!! We hope you like dem!! She is putting lots of time and effort into dem!! Mommy also wants us to tell you dat she is going to buy you some special tweats and fun thingies to pway with, and maybe some extra more special pressies dat she doesnt want to give away too much!! 

Love, Evi, and Moussie!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TinyGiant said:


> I went to petsmart today and they have some cute eastery stuff, I was in a hurry so didn't shop for sb today.


all i saw was a big bunny...and a little bit of weird material ones lol. but that's about it!  sigh. i think i did a good job though :]


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> all i saw was a big bunny...and a little bit of weird material ones lol. but that's about it!  sigh. i think i did a good job though :]


They had a whole section at mine with clothes, little pastel dresses and pastel ties for boys lol. And really cute pastel toys. OOOOh now I want to go tomorrow and do some shopping.

mousse and dexter need a pastel tie I think lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TinyGiant said:


> They had a whole section at mine with clothes, little pastel dresses and pastel ties for boys lol. And really cute pastel toys. OOOOh now I want to go tomorrow and do some shopping.
> 
> mousse and dexter need a pastel tie I think lol.


hahaha pastel tie! LOL! ur so lucky...ur petsmart is updated quick! mine is restocking today...lol  but still no easter stuff was in the boxes...boo!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah mine was stocking today too when I went, they were putting out some nice beds I was so tempted to buy.

Oh man you're getting me so excited to shop!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i just saw the vid for millie. she is soooooooo freaking adorable LOL. sorry i cant find ur post for your vid  i<3gizmo sent it to me before...erghhhh  i love her colors! and she was chewing the crate,...think shes gonna be a chewer lOL!!! oh and pepper was hilarious eating all the time


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG i want a bow tie for mousse!! hahahaha


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

i've already started shopping for my sb's. can't wait till they get it. hope they like what i picked out.so excited.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im just window shopping atm till i get paid. im stuck on ideas though  x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

its beautiful and sunny here today, the snow is melting , and we are going easter shopping :toothy4:


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm on my way to do shooooooping for my little bunny!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I got so excited that I went out and did all of my SB shopping already.  All I need to do is box it all up and send it out. I get so excited with gift giving. I just hope my SB's like what I got.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

TLI said:


> I got so excited that I went out and did all of my SB shopping already.  All I need to do is box it all up and send it out. I get so excited with gift giving. I just hope my SB's like what I got.


I just did the same thing!!! Getting ready to get it all wrapped up right now, that was so much fun!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> petsmart didn't really have anything eastery which made me upset...i guess i was too early. i shopped this early because i didn't wanna forget/not have enough money since i'll be spending a wadful this sunday :foxes15:


yes i had the same issue! i was looking for easter stuff but they said nothing came in yet , so i got 98% of my shopping done but i'll still wait till more easter stuff come in, 

i got good gifts but spent LESS than i thought in was going to lol i got people and chis gifts :coolwink:


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Kioana said:


> yes i had the same issue! i was looking for easter stuff but they said nothing came in yet , so i got 98% of my shopping done but i'll still wait till more easter stuff come in,
> 
> i got good gifts but spent LESS than i thought in was going to lol i got people and chis gifts :coolwink:


My Petsmart has lots of Easter stuff! That's weird how some get it so late!


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

All i know is Jill and Phoebe left a few days ago with the credit card and Jack left to go find them. So far the credit card isn't maxed but i am worried!!!!

secret bunnies, you should like the presies

Darla


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

hdynad said:


> All i know is Jill and Phoebe left a few days ago with the credit card and Jack left to go find them. So far the credit card isn't maxed but i am worried!!!!
> 
> secret bunnies, you should like the presies
> 
> Darla


LMAO thats so funny!!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

*ooooOOOooo shopping!!*

Some lady named Jenna and her Two doggie friends did some hop hop shoping 2day hehe....:hello1::dance::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

hdynad said:


> All i know is Jill and Phoebe left a few days ago with the credit card and Jack left to go find them. So far the credit card isn't maxed but i am worried!!!!
> 
> secret bunnies, you should like the presies
> 
> Darla


lol. i love it! x


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Can we send out SB anytime now, or is there a time frame??


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

i dont see why there would be a problem sending them out early.. they just have to be out no later than the 28-29th of this month..


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm sending mine out early because it is going to another country...oops another teaser!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol tinygiant!

hmm what can i add. oh! mines going to another state..ha! :albino: lol i never been there either but i knew a few ppl who drove down from there  and! i also went more sb shopping last night...im hopingg i dont find anything else or my postage will be quite an amount...  darn these exchanges! wayy too fun even if it empties out my wallet lol! sighhhh. should be sending it out soon, perhaps next week


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmmmm.....well...one of mine is in another country....one is in the middle of the US! I'm going to do a combination of handmade items and store-bought, I think.:albino: Haven't finished with shopping yet. I have one girl chi and one boy chi! And I think I will add something for the mommies too! Can't say no more!!!!:coolwink:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

finally bought my card, now i can write in it! cant waittttt hehe


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I know I still need to get a card. Peppers is a little girl!

I'm dying to know who has Pepper lol!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Yay, I got more for my Secret Bunny! I need to stop! Haha


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, who's my secret bunny, just tell me! LOL jk!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

arg! easter stuff for people is out, but i am finding it hard to find easter stuff 4 dogs out yet.. takes longer in canada, and i have nooo patience:foxes15:
anyhoo.. hint* i have 2 sb's... a canadian and an american!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

smallbeats_m_all said:


> arg! easter stuff for people is out, but i am finding it hard to find easter stuff 4 dogs out yet.. takes longer in canada, and i have nooo patience:foxes15:
> anyhoo.. hint* i have 2 sb's... a canadian and an american!!


best of both worlds! :hello1:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i have all males!!! which is sooo hard becuase it's not too many cute boy stuff , so i had to use the chart they posted which helped alot! im still waiting for stuff to come out at petsmart but i'm basicly done just waiting for that right last present


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Kioana said:


> i have all males!!! which is sooo hard becuase it's not too many cute boy stuff , so i had to use the chart they posted which helped alot! im still waiting for stuff to come out at petsmart but i'm basicly done just waiting for that right last present


I know what you mean..for the Santa thing..we were so happy because my daughter has been wanted to but a doggie dress and a tutu for so long ..LOL.

I am not finding mus=ch for Easter thtemed gifties for doggies...I will have to get inovative..


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

AARRRRRRRRRGGGGG... got my shopping done and so proud of the things I got.... I boxed them all up before I realized I didn't put a note or card inside...... UGH...... gotta uptape the box now!!! I can't wait to mail the box, hope the little girl likes it (opps... teaser) -=^..^=-


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ok finding it hard to get doggy easter stuff, i think i have everything except a card, might get the kids in pre school to make it


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I am about done with my easter shopping.....just need to pick up the treats that were mentioned....hope my 3 like there stuff!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

My stuff is not really Easter themed Is it supposed to be! Haha, I just found cute stuff and went crazy and bought it!! Haha!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Bella Luna said:


> My stuff is not really Easter themed Is it supposed to be! Haha, I just found cute stuff and went crazy and bought it!! Haha!


lol dont worry my stuff isnt easter themed either....just cute stuff I liked....I just hope my sb will like it too


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> lol dont worry my stuff isnt easter themed either....just cute stuff I liked....I just hope my sb will like it too


Okay good Haha, I hope my SB likes theirs too!! I can't wait to send it out!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hope our secret bunnies like our presents too. we got most of it, just waiting to get one more thing and a card, then package it up. probably will send it out in about a week


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Went shopping for my SB's today! I got a cute outfit for each one, each a bag of tweats, and a toys... still working on my big presents for each pup!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I couldn't find any Easter themed stuff.....  so the card will be the themed thing in the box.... If I can ever get the packaging tape off of it......LOL


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello this is my first exchange. I was wondering how soon everyone sends out the packages? Do you wait till it is close to the holiday? Thanks.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

bkbunny said:


> Hello this is my first exchange. I was wondering how soon everyone sends out the packages? Do you wait till it is close to the holiday? Thanks.


They have to be sent out no later than the 28th-19th of this month


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

bkbunny said:


> Hello this is my first exchange. I was wondering how soon everyone sends out the packages? Do you wait till it is close to the holiday? Thanks.


is my first time too... i am guessing as long as it beats the deadline, the 28th, were good, i think... is hard to know depending on location, but i assume nobody minds getting a pressie early!!  I know I don't!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My packages are going out Monday.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

gezzz that is so soon, iv only got a few bits. im seriously worried 
xxx


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive got all my stuff boxed up & ready to send gunna wait a bit longer to ship it out though..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I decided to wait a bit to mail mine out. They are all ready, though.


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

I've nearly got all mine I just need to find something tasty lol. I will probably send mine towards the end of next week.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i need to get two more things then i think i'm done then i can send out


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I need to finish up my hand made pressies, then i can ship out!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

We are going away with the dogs for vacation March 16th, until March 19th. cant wait! We're going to Cape Cod to the beach  so, i will mail bunnys presents out on either the 15th before we go, or on the 22 when we are back. they will be all packaged. just gotta get one more thing before i package them. or maybe 2 more things. lol


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Mine is all packed up and ready to go


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Added one more item to the box.... its ready to ship now...... I think *smiles*


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a couple if things in and gonna see what there is at Crufts..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol it always seems to be "just 2 more things just 2 more!!! thats it...thats all im gonna do then im set *eyes widen passing by a toy*" :lol:

i'm working on something crafty as well very soon, waiting for materials :]


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok who is my sb just tell me!!! LOL


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

TinyGiant said:


> Ok who is my sb just tell me!!! LOL



i agree! :coolwink: just tell me too lol


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

i cant wait to find out who mine is either, i think im going to tell my SB who i am in a letter with there presses  i hope they will be doing the same


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Lou_lou said:


> i cant wait to find out who mine is either, i think im going to tell my SB who i am in a letter with there presses  i hope they will be doing the same


oops I forgot to tell everyone that you are supposed to reveal yourself with a card or note or something in your package...


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

hehe im sure everyone will reveal themseleves anyway 

im still waiting for some bits to come through!! bloody mail is taking ages!!! 

maybe we can have a sent thread, that once youve sent you parcels you put sent in the sent thread so appleblossom and evryone knows who have sent x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I am envious of Dawn and the other going shopping at Crufts . I am still on the look out for somethiig special. I got a few bits but nothing really exciting. I like there to be an ahh !! factor in buying a pressie--you know when you find somehting and you are sure the recipiant is gloing to love it too..

Anyone have any hints on good bunny pressies for pups ??


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> maybe we can have a sent thread, that once youve sent you parcels you put sent in the sent thread so appleblossom and evryone knows who have sent x


 good idea!!thanks Princess


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I've done some SB shopping 

But I need moooore! Its soooooo nice to be buying for a chi or 2 for a change instead of just sticking it in a rather large underbed storage bag waiting untill forver for my chi :lol:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I hope to get mine sent this Saturday.... can't wait to see if my SB likes her gifts!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

i still need to find 2 boxes big enough  but i have done all of my shopping now.... untill i see something else nice.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Isn't Easter April 4th? 

I was going to send mine out this week but thought I'd wait a bit since everyone else was.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, just looked at calendar and Easter is only 3 weeks away.... i think i'll mail the out of the country bunny's presents out tomorrow. The other one wont take long to get to at all. Post office is real close so i dont mind making 2 trips.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

elaina said:


> Wow, just looked at calendar and Easter is only 3 weeks away.... i think i'll mail the out of the country bunny's presents out tomorrow. The other one wont take long to get to at all. Post office is real close so i dont mind making 2 trips.


oooOOOooo you have an 'out of country' bunny do you?? as do i!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

smallbeats_m_all said:


> oooOOOooo you have an 'out of country' bunny do you?? as do i!!


yep we do :flower: , and we dont want our out of the country bunny getting her Easter present late, so we are mailing it out tomorrow. :bunny:


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Mine is in Canada so I'm going to ship tomorrow! Hope they get it on time!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I just went and shipped mine Boy am I clueless when it comes to shipping stuff! Haha, I walked into the post office and felt so overwhelmed! Am I the only who who gets that feeling? Haha


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

you should be able to check your posting and shipping details online before you even get to the post office, saved me big time!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

smallbeats_m_all said:


> you should be able to check your posting and shipping details online before you even get to the post office, saved me big time!!


I was there for quite some time because I had multiple things to mail out!! Haha, it was stressful!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Shipped this morning! Couldn't wait a second longer. ha ha.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

sending the 'big box' out Tuesday....... woo-hoo 

UPDATE: 'the box' has been sent....... by UPS ...direction west of where I live 
if you see a box on your doorstep on the 23rd....... you know its from Chico!!!
UPS Scheduled Delivery:23-March-2010

woo-hoo...... let the FUN begin!!
:blob5: :headbang: :cheer: :foxes_207:


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

My SB is all ready to post, just need to get a card and it shall be on its way tomorrow 
Whoever my SB is they are lucky enough to have pressies from not 1, not 2, but 3 ikkle bunnies 


Just wrapped it all up just need a card


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

One of mine has been posted today. One to go


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine went out today. yay. So exciting.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My 3 packages went out Tuesday. They are supposed to arrive on Monday.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

im mailing mine out next week......gunna do 1 more shopping run & see if there is anything I have to add.....also may bake some goodies for the chis.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

sent mine out friday. should get there by tuesday. hope they like what we got them.


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

Jack & Jill & Phoebe just got back from the post office, 3 secret bunnies are leaving Texas and going ??????????????????????????????????

We sent 3 priority packages with delivery confirmation just like our momma said!!!! We can't wait to find out if our secret bunnies liked their prezzs...........


Jack & Jill & Phoebe


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

:hello1:Am going to mail mine out Monday.:albino: One goes to England, one to the midwest. One is a boy chi, and one is a girl chi. And my gifts to them are a combination of handmade and store bought. :love1: Also the mommies got some nice presents too! Hope they will like them!!! This is fun!!!!:bunny:


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

i sent mine out on saturday, not sure when they should arrive tho! i did revile myself in the card. looking forwards to seeing some pics  xxx


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine is now ready to send just need to find a box to stick it in


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

alright i mailed one of mine!  ill have to do the other another day i forgot some stuff i wanted to add 

we got our package , i didn't see it yet it went to my friends house but i haven't been staying there so i'll get it in the morning or after work


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

I sent one of mine last week. I hope it's arrived (reciever hasn't said they've recieved it yet)
The other one's being sent out on Friday

Edited to say: Phew they have recieved it. I',m glad Jake likes his gifts


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

hello all. been abit too bust to get on here but im still waiting for a few things to arrive for my SB but they are nearly ready to send and they will be sent so dont worry you will recieve xx


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

still waiting to hear from bungee's sb... am starting to worry... hope it all gets there.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

:hello1:Mine are going out tomorrow! Wanted to send out sooner, but I had to find a box to fit everything into! :albino: Can't wait til my SB get theirs and see the pics!!!!:bunny:


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

Jack, Jill & Phoebe are checking the front porch every day and looking in the mail box too for secret bunny as soon as they come I will post they have arrived that way the sender doesn't worry! My husband works for usps and believe me i know how the mail can be, you can send 3 packages at the same time to the same address and they will get their all on different days, aggravating but that is the way it is.  Easter isn't for 2 more weeks, their is still time to put them together, for those of you that still need to send, don't feel rushed, ths is supposed to be fun so have fun.

P.S. Chuey is wondering why Jack & Jill Phoebe keep asking has the mail arrived??? Right now he is just happy with what ever the others leave behind, he is just a happy boy!!! 10 1/2 weeks now and is is up to 1lb 8oz, he looks like a little long haired gray mouse!!

good evening to all,
Darla


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I usually only check my mail once a week but Chico is demanding I check the mail every day now :duckie: He says he doesn't want anything to sit overnight in the mailbox.....lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Tootsies secret bunny got her pressies. Minnies secret bunny should be getting hers in tomorrows mail. i checked the tracking and looks like it'll get there tomorrow  
cant wait to see pics!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

mmm~ sending out box monday hopefully :] and it'll be there that week, my sb isn't far from me really. might be getting a dreamchi pillow as well~~ hehe :albino:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> mmm~ sending out box monday hopefully :] and it'll be there that week, my sb isn't far from me really. might be getting a dreamchi pillow as well~~ hehe :albino:


jealous...I want a dreamchi pillow!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

mailed my sb stuff off today!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> mmm~ sending out box monday hopefully :] and it'll be there that week, my sb isn't far from me really. might be getting a dreamchi pillow as well~~ hehe :albino:



lol whispering *** please be jasper or justice! *** please be jasper or justice! *** lol 


i still have to mail my 2nd and 3rd SB (same house ) i just have to get some toys then i'm done


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I went to one last shop today--was looking for something girly. Thanks that we found it..now to put it all together. I will post it on Monday---I love to go to the postoffice with a parcel.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> mmm~ sending out box monday hopefully :] and it'll be there that week, my sb isn't far from me really. might be getting a dreamchi pillow as well~~ hehe :albino:


 Are you really making these pillows at 4 AM ?? Dexter and you go all night.
Reminds me of being in college--I used to be able to skip sleep for a day or two. you are very creative at 4AM ...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL appleblossom and kioana. u guys are too funny  hehehe im not saying who it is ^_^



rubia said:


> Are you really making these pillows at 4 AM ?? Dexter and you go all night.
> Reminds me of being in college--I used to be able to skip sleep for a day or two. you are very creative at 4AM ...


LOL yes rubia i was up doing it at 4 am hahaha. i must be crazy but once u get into something you really like to do u cant stop and u dont realize what time it is until ur done.  thanks!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> LOL appleblossom and kioana. u guys are too funny  hehehe im not saying who it is ^_^s!


LOL I was hoping you'd slip up


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

just waiting for 2 more things to arrive then my packages will be sent out  x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

*Princess* said:


> just waiting for 2 more things to arrive then my packages will be sent out  x


thanks for letting me know....


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thats ok..dont worry they will be coming x


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

:hello1:Both of mine were sent out yesterday. The one in the middle of the USA should get hers in 2 or 3 days........the one going overseas should get hers in about a week! Hope mine do arrive to their recipients on time!!! I can't wait for them to see them and take pics!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

my tracking says Minnies was delivered yesterday! hope we hear tonight that they got it


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I like all the clues that people give! Haha, I want to know who has me Hehehe


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Im sending out my last an gift put today


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Just so my an doesn't worry I didn't gey justice or jaspers gift yet but I'm not complaing just sayn


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

both of mine say they should be arriving monday, can't wait to see pics


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Can't wait til everyone gets theirs and we see all the pics!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Pookypeds said:


> Can't wait til everyone gets theirs and we see all the pics!


same same! ^_^


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Wanted to post I got a package! A friend took it in so it wouldnt get taken by someone elsel


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kioana said:


> Wanted to post I got a package! A friend took it in so it wouldnt get taken by someone elsel


awesome!!! i wanna see!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Just so our SB's know, our packages will be going out tomorrow(Mon.), I was waiting for some hardware to come in and had decided to just send out our packages and send the rest along later but WHOO HOO the hardware came in Fri.night!!:hello1: We aren't stiffing our SB's!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

just to let you know my SBs are being sent tomorrow morning  x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

rachellauren said:


> both of mine say they should be arriving monday, can't wait to see pics


DID YOU GET JORDANS YET?



pigeonsheep said:


> awesome!!! i wanna see!


i'm going to post this weekend , I've been super busy and i haven't even opened it yet to even see who it's from , so i have a package just have to open it up this weekend and i'll post pics


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i recieved Elise's today, ill uplaod the pics tomorrow eve sometime and upload them for yoou all xx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

also mine have been sent by airmail this morning and will arrive soon


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

We got another package in the mail. It was from Secret Bunny. It didnt say who it was for, but it must be for Tootsie because Minnie already got hers  Will post some pics soon


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Someone tell me why shipping was $40 on flat-rate...holy moly. Enjoy sb


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Where did you ship to ?? And did you use USPOstal Service, UPS, Fed Ex ?? For US Postal they have flat rate for different sizes the package get most places next day. For International it is different depends on which country. I have to say Irish Post is great when I send things people get them very quckly.

Postage and shipping have gone very pricey as of late.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rubia said:


> Where did you ship to ?? And did you use USPOstal Service, UPS, Fed Ex ?? For US Postal they have flat rate for different sizes the package get most places next day. For International it is different depends on which country. I have to say Irish Post is great when I send things people get them very quckly.
> 
> Postage and shipping have gone very pricey as of late.


lol i actually shipped it to somewhere driving distance...jesus. i coulda just drove for like 1 day and it woulda been cheaper LOL  shipping it using usps...even looked in the site to make sure how much the shipping would be and the site lied  bf went to the post office and it was double what they said on the site.he got real mad at them, weight was overlimit LOL..nexttime im planning to get a membership at UPS for $60 a month -_-


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> Someone tell me why shipping was $40 on flat-rate...holy moly. Enjoy sb


wow, that package must of weighed alot... cant wait to see what's in there. maybe next time send lightweight gifties


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

elaina said:


> wow, that package must of weighed alot... cant wait to see what's in there. maybe next time send lightweight gifties


LOL!!! couldn't help it  i went nuts LOL. plus its 2 boxes worth. teehee tease tease  spendin more monies tomaro for tracking # my bf said the same "next time dont go overboard" but darn...wish shipping was cheaper so i can spend more on gifts not stoopid shipping! :foxes15:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> LOL!!! couldn't help it  i went nuts LOL. plus its 2 boxes worth. teehee tease tease  spendin more monies tomaro for tracking # my bf said the same "next time dont go overboard" but darn...wish shipping was cheaper so i can spend more on gifts not stoopid shipping! :foxes15:


 for the record i want pidg next time lol :coolwink:

anyway i came to post that justice's package was sent back so i'm working to pay the sb to get it back .

Jasper's sb was great he got some clothes which he really didn't like , i took pics but he closed his eyes on EVERY PIC i guess in protest?!

so i'll post them when i get off from work today


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just want to say 'THANK YOU appleblossom!!!!" for taking care of the Easter Bunny exchange. This was/is my first exchange and I had SO MUCH FUN...!!! It was like 'Christmas in April' when the package arrived yesterday....Chico and I was sniffing and looking at all the gifts (Chico sniffing, me looking...in case you wanted to know)

Thanks!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kioana said:


> ....
> 
> Jasper's sb was great he got some clothes which he really didn't like , i took pics but he closed his eyes on EVERY PIC i guess in protest?!
> 
> so i'll post them when i get off from work today



Cant wait to see pics! sorry he didnt like the sweater and the hoodie. hope he liked the toys and treats  Was getting worried that u didnt recieve the package, glad u got it!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i also want to say thank you to appleblossom, this was alot of fun. thanks for organizing it


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> Someone tell me why shipping was $40 on flat-rate...holy moly. Enjoy sb


WOWZERS!!!!! You SPOILED your SB!! Haha..you are nuts!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kioana said:


> for the record i want pidg next time lol :coolwink:
> 
> anyway i came to post that justice's package was sent back so i'm working to pay the sb to get it back .
> 
> ...


hahaha! awww hope u dont mean it as u want me cuz ya want lotsa gifties hehe. i give my exchanges to the point where its i cant think of that word...LOL. like as if they were here in the same area as me, if we were real buds. i would give as is...does that make sense -_-;; lol!


Bella Luna said:


> WOWZERS!!!!! You SPOILED your SB!! Haha..you are nuts!


teehee!!! i guess 4 hrs of work is okay for me LOL :daisy: speaking of which, gotta get there right now! ahhhhhhh!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha! awww hope u dont mean it as u want me cuz ya want lotsa gifties hehe. i give my exchanges to the point where its i cant think of that word...LOL. like as if they were here in the same area as me, if we were real buds. i would give as is...does that make sense -_-;; lol!
> 
> teehee!!! i guess 4 hrs of work is okay for me LOL :daisy: speaking of which, gotta get there right now! ahhhhhhh!


I am at work Blllllaaaahhhhhh..have fun..or TRY to have fun! haha


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> I am at work Blllllaaaahhhhhh..have fun..or TRY to have fun! haha


lol wasnt fun at all! i was late haha.

update: package is in transit to destination. woo woo! should be there sometime nextweek =)


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha! awww hope u dont mean it as u want me cuz ya want lotsa gifties hehe. i give my exchanges to the point where its i cant think of that word...LOL. like as if they were here in the same area as me, if we were real buds. i would give as is...does that make sense -_-;; lol!
> 
> teehee!!! i guess 4 hrs of work is okay for me LOL :daisy: speaking of which, gotta get there right now! ahhhhhhh!


ohh no that's not why i was just jokeing anyway 



elaina said:


> Cant wait to see pics! sorry he didnt like the sweater and the hoodie. hope he liked the toys and treats  Was getting worried that u didnt recieve the package, glad u got it!


well he's been wearing the hoodie alot because it looks so cute on him love it thanks




GUESS WHO GOT A PACKAGE ?? PICS TO FOLLOW THIS AFTERNOON:hello1:


----------

